# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  Dental implant robot, China

## Airicist

Contributors:

Beihang University

Fourth Military Medical University’s Stomatological Hospital

----------


## Airicist

World first autonomous dental implant robot put into use in China

Published on Sep 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot dentist completes first ever operation without any input from humans"
Two 3D-printed teeth successfully implanted into patient's mouth

by Lydia Smith
September 24, 2017

----------

